# 900 Round Time!



## JC280 (Mar 7, 2011)

It's getting close to that time of the year. Here is the entry form to our 2011 900 Rounds.

Just as last year one 900 round is required for the Gainesville Archery Club shooter of the year award.


----------



## JC280 (Mar 10, 2011)

T t t


----------



## JC280 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Here are the new medals for this year.*


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 15, 2011)

i'm so glad you guys are keeping the entry fees down.  i'm coming..my mulletness can't shoot worse than last year.   hmmmm better not say that.  what's the e mail to scan and e mail my registration to???  missed you at the state indoor, jc


----------



## JC280 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wanted to be there but just couldn't get away for two days in a row.

Send it to gainesvillearcheryclub@yahooo.com.


----------



## JC280 (Apr 7, 2011)

It's almost time! Next weekend is our first 900 round of the year. 

Also, if you want a crack at the Gainesville SOY you must shoot at least one 900 round. This will be the year you want to go for it because we have an awesome award in store for 2011. It will be 2-3 weeks before I have one in my hand but when I do I will post pictures.


----------



## brownitisdown (Apr 8, 2011)

looking forword to it


----------



## brownitisdown (Apr 8, 2011)

what time are we starting to shoot


----------



## JC280 (Apr 8, 2011)

Practice at 11:00.

Scoring at 12:00.


----------



## brownitisdown (Apr 11, 2011)

looking forward to shooting 66 55 44 yards with my traditional recuve it will be alot of FUN to watch the arrows fly


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 11, 2011)

i love to watch the recurves "rainbow" them in there..especially from 70


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 11, 2011)

brownitisdown said:


> looking forward to shooting 66 55 44 yards with my traditional recuve it will be alot of FUN to watch the arrows fly



We had a lot of requests to shorten the recurve bales, so the recurves are going to be shooting the 50, 40, and 30m butts.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 11, 2011)

darn!!!


----------



## blackout (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you have to pre-register or can you do so at the shoot ?


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 12, 2011)

wello, i was waiting for jonathan to chime in here, but i guess he's working.  he's still young, lol!! i'm sure you can show up and sign up.  these local shoots are very informal..just get there a little early.  good luck, chris


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 12, 2011)

blackout said:


> Do you have to pre-register or can you do so at the shoot ?



If you are going to register at the shoot, show up early.  It is preferred to pre-register so that we can get target assignments started.


----------



## blackout (Apr 12, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> wello, i was waiting for jonathan to chime in here, but i guess he's working.  he's still young, lol!! i'm sure you can show up and sign up.  these local shoots are very informal..just get there a little early.  good luck, chris



Thanks , you to bro.


----------



## MI360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Who is coming???


----------



## KPreston (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be there in the old man class!!!!!!!!!!---KP---


----------



## JC280 (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess I'll be there.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 15, 2011)

JC280 said:


> I guess I'll be there.



Guess that means I gotta be there too....not shooting though...just harassing.


----------



## JC280 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Almost time!*

Ready for some 900 Round action!


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 16, 2011)

JC280 said:


> Ready for some 900 Round action!
> 
> View attachment 596946



Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- that's a good looking bow.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 16, 2011)

those arrows cost almost as much as the bow, lol


----------



## GRIV (Apr 16, 2011)

You copied my freaking color scheme!!!!

every year I try to guess what color everyone ISN'T using.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 16, 2011)

GRIV said:


> You copied my freaking color scheme!!!!
> 
> every year I try to guess what color everyone ISN'T using.



I'll try not to put you two on the same target.


----------



## GaBear (Apr 17, 2011)

Will try and be there. No garuntee's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownitisdown (Apr 17, 2011)

gald to see the old gray bear came out from hybernation


----------



## 450yardbuck (Apr 17, 2011)

Come on Bowsmith lets see the scores. I know you got them in your laptop.  Great shoot!


----------



## JC280 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that attended. We had a good turn out and some really nice weather. All scores are posted at www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com

JC


----------



## NORTON308 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Jonathan....my score was 860 27x. It looks like you have mine and Brian Gentry's mixed up.Sorry Brian, I don't want to trade with you this time...... When you take a zero for leaving an arrow in the quiver..LIKE ME....you can't afford to lose any more points...especially post game points...LOL.

Daniel Norton


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry about that Dan.  I just fixed it.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 18, 2011)

really nice job jonathan and patrick and others that helped.  a lot of work to say the least.  nice gesture remembering allen like that.  guys like allen and charles formby only come along every once in a while.  i'll try to add my meager pic's..still experimenting with the resizer, lol.  again, nice job guys.  shot like a mullet but had a lot of fun.  nice seeing jeff rodgers and brian huff..hope they keep on keeping on, lol.   notice, mitchell, not a whine in the whole post, lol


----------



## blackout (Apr 18, 2011)

Had alot of fun and that was a great job with the shoot . Hope to do better next time,lol .


----------

